# Can I transfer a BuyVM Yearly?



## coreyman (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can transfer a buyvm LV yearly? I have one and I want to sell it as I have no use for it anymore.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 15, 2014)

If everyone was transferring their unused VPSes around, half the busyness of the LEB VPS hosts would be lost


----------



## Amitz (Apr 15, 2014)

The power of the BuyVM ticket system is underestimated! ;-)


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 15, 2014)

> Does anyone know if I can transfer a buyvm LA yearly?


LA? BuyVM has servers on a fault line now?


----------



## raj (Apr 15, 2014)

They're responsible for triggering the Cali earth quakes!


----------



## coreyman (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess I meant Las Vegas  My bad. Also - I have a ticket open with them now. I thought someone here may have done it before.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 15, 2014)

I think they simply refund you for the amount of time you don't use.  Don't quote me on it but I think that's their usual policy with it.


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 16, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I think they simply refund you for the amount of time you don't use.  Don't quote me on it but I think that's their usual policy with it.


Yep, I have credit in my account when I canceled a VPS early-ish.


----------



## willie (Apr 16, 2014)

See https://my.frantech.ca/tos.php section 4,2) Service Transfer.

If you just cancel a vps with unused time, your account gets a credit that you can use later for more services, but as I remember they don't like to issue actual refunds in that situation.  Their practice if someone insisted on a refund seemed to be that they would give it, but they would make clear that it meant a permanent parting of the ways with the customer.


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2014)

If you cancel it will automatically credit your account with a service credit.


----------

